# Headphones from Argos



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Guys

After some advise please. I won £200 in Argos Vouchers through a work competition and have decided to buy myself a decent set of headphones.

I have always used IEM's and currently have a set of Shure SE535's which I love but would like to try a set of over the ear headphones.

I listen to various genres of music but would like something with a decent amount of bass. Anyone got any suggestions that can be bought online from Argos? Happy to go up to the £200 mark, possibly a little more.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

See if they have the momentums in. The over ear are a bit more I think, the on ear are a bit less, but they have good base and look sweet

I too have some shure iem and love them :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Some of the AKG Headphones are good.

http://www.whathifi.com/akg/k845bt/review

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2789374.htm

The issue is still the price. You can get those for £150 elsewhere.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

stangalang said:


> See if they have the momentums in. The over ear are a bit more I think, the on ear are a bit less, but they have good base and look sweet
> 
> I too have some shure iem and love them :thumb:


Just had a look and they look nice. Unfortunately they dont have them in Argos. I have been looking at these ones as I have read some really good reviews about AKG.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2283430.htm


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Cheers Kerr. Yeah price is pretty crap but in all honesty I wouldnt be buying if I didnt have the vouchers and everything there is overpriced lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Sennheiser are what I use


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

+1 on sennheiser for me


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've got Sennheiser IEM's, Sennheiser HD450 on ear, BeyerDynamic DTX990 over ear.

I am tempted by a pair of AKG, they are great prices at Superfi, but with vouchers, you don't get much cheaper than handing them over the counter at Argos :thumb:

BOSE noise cancelling any interest??
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2975195.htm


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

James_R said:


> I've got Sennheiser IEM's, Sennheiser HD450 on ear, BeyerDynamic DTX990 over ear.
> 
> I am tempted by a pair of AKG, they are great prices at Superfi, but with vouchers, you don't get much cheaper than handing them over the counter at Argos :thumb:
> 
> ...


Yeah am pondering with the Bose. I might see if I can find somewhere local I can test them first.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Zolasbackheel said:


> Just had a look and they look nice. Unfortunately they dont have them in Argos. I have been looking at these ones as I have read some really good reviews about AKG.
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2283430.htm


This is spooky but I have those too!! I've got them on in a lot of the studio posts on here lol. Don't iscolate as well as the shure do passivly, but they are comfy, have good sound and the phone connection is clear at both ends :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Zolasbackheel said:


> Yeah am pondering with the Bose. I might see if I can find somewhere local I can test them first.


The larger Currys have the BOSE in on demo afaik


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Just bought qc25 great for travelling as sound isolation is superb. Probably not the best sound though you need to try them with your own music if you are going to use them as your day to day headphones


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Check Bose online shop.
I'm sure you get a 30 day trial.
Send back for a full refund. 
If you decide later to get buy from Argos who's to know.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

cheers mate, not really got that sort of money spare to put an order in at the moment. The gf has broken it to me today that she wants a mixer for her baking so might split 50/50 with her and go for a cheaper set now.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

well good news. My old man wanted a metal shed from Argos so bought part of my voucher. I then used the cash to buy a pair of Sennheiser Momentums. Should be with me tomorrow so will let you know my thoughts in case anyone is interested.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Hehe brilliant news.
Post up your thoughts fella, I'm in the market for either some replacement pads for the Beyer, or a new pair.

My Sennheiser CX300 II have had some hammer, and sound quality has taken a hit, so might be up for some new IEM's


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Will let you know. I bought the on ear version as I already own a few different IEM's and wanted to try something new.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Did u get the on ears mate ? Orders some of the Ivory on ears a couple of days ago should come around same time as yours :thumb: tried them amongst other top brand headphones and found these amazing


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Megs Lad said:


> Did u get the on ears mate ? Orders some of the Ivory on ears a couple of days ago should come around same time as yours :thumb: tried them amongst other top brand headphones and found these amazing


Missed your post sorry. Yeah I got the on ears. They definitely need a bit of burn in but am really happy with them now they have had about 30 hours. Need to get myself a decent AMP as currently just have a cheap FIIO one.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm after an amp also but the sound is pretty impressive just through my apple devices and your not wrong about bedding them in lol my ears were on fire the first day , seem to fit very comfortably now


----------

